# Compartilhar / partilhar / compartir / dividir



## Gamen

Quisiera saber cómo traducir al portugués el verbo español "compartir".
En portugués existen varias alternativas como: compartilhar, partilhar, dividir y compartir.
*¿Todas equivalen al verbo "compartir" en español?
*
Doy el contexto:

Você Quer dividir uma pizza comigo?
Compartlhamos / partilhamos /compartimos o mesmo quarto/ departamento.
Podemos compartir um tempo juntos quando tiver tempo. Aceita?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, todas equivalen pero dependiendo del contexto es mejor usar una que otra. En el ejemplo de la pizza yo usaría "compartilhar".


----------



## Gamen

"Compartir" também é usada em português?
*Podemos compartir uma salada? Podemos compartir o quarto?
*ë comum usar esse verbo em português?


----------



## Alderamin

Pode "compartir", tratando-se do verbo que foi formado a partir da palavra "compartimento", que significa "dividir em compartimentos".
Penso que só será usado nesse contexto.
Não tem, por isso, o mesmo sentido de "compartilhar uma salada" ou outra coisa qualquer 
Parece-me que seja raro o seu emprego, pelo menos entre falantes de pt-pt.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

De acordo com o Priberam, "compartir" e "compartilhar" são sinônimos. Mas eu nunca o ouvi ser usado no Brasil com esse sentido. De qualquer maneira, fica o registro.

*compartir* 
_v. tr._
1. Dividir em compartimentos.
2. Repartir.
3. Compartilhar.


----------



## Gamen

Claro, no dicionário se encontra "compartir", mas muitas vezes alguns brasileiros me disseram que não se usava ou que não a coneheciam. Por isso pensei que "compartir" não fosse uma palavra portuguesa y que fosse, entretanto, uma tentativa de quem falamos espanhol de "inventar" em português uma palavra que existisse apenas no idioma espanhol.


----------



## Alderamin

Gamen said:


> Claro, no dicionário se encontra "compartir", mas muitas vezes alguns brasileiros me disseram que não se usava ou que não a coneheciam. Por isso pensei que "compartir" não fosse uma palavra portuguesa y que fosse, entretanto, uma tentativa de quem falamos espanhol de "inventar" em português uma palavra que existisse apenas no idioma espanhol.



Ainda bem que o Gamen sabia que estava no dicionário e conhecia a palavra.
 Eu não conhecia, mas antes lhe de responder fui certificar-me primeiro para lhe responder da forma devida.
Foi como disse há pouco, é muito raro ouvir ou ver esse verbo, a não ser em algum texto muito técnico, e mesmo assim quase de certeza que em vez de "compartir" encontra muito mais depressa "compartimentar", em pt-pt.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mesmo para dividir em compartimentos, o que se usa é "compartimentar", e não "compartir".


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mesmo para dividir em compartimentos, o que se usa é "compartimentar", e não "compartir".



Também em pt-br?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alderamin said:


> Também em pt-br?


Meu Pt é Pt-Br.


----------



## SãoEnrique

No Brasil usa-se mais _compartilhar_?


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Meu Pt é Pt-Br.



Eu sei whosoyeu, mas perguntava-lhe se "compartir" seria eventualmente usado em pt-br, mas vejo que não.
Obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

SãoEnrique said:


> No Brasil usa-se mais _compartilhar_?


Sim. Não consigo lembrar de ter ouvido "compartir" no Brasil em alguma ocasião.


----------



## Carfer

Eu não digo que não tenha ouvido já _'compartir_' em Portugal, mas estou convencido de que foi sempre numa única acepção, a de '_repartir_'.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo.
Então, para expressar/esprimir o que em inglês é "share" e em espanhol é "compartir", em português deveria usar:
"compartilhar", "partilhar" e "dividir", estou correto?

"Compartir" em português já tem outro significado, o de "repartir", "give out", "hand out" em inglês.


----------



## skizzo

Carfer said:


> Eu não digo que não tenha ouvido já _'compartir_' em Portugal, mas estou convencido de que foi sempre numa única acepção, a de '_repartir_'.



I think "repartir" is the most common in Portugal


----------



## Gamen

Buen día.
Me gustaría retomar este hilo porque aún tengo una duda.

Me quedó claro que "compartir" con el significado de "compartilhar" prácicamente no se usa en portugués.
Los más usados son "dividir" y "compartilhar".
¿Y con respecto a "partilhar" ¿se usa?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Buen día.
> Me gustaría retomar este hilo porque aún tengo una duda.
> 
> Me quedó claro que "compartir" con el significado de "compartilhar" prácicamente no se usa en portugués.
> Los más usados son "dividir" y "compartilhar".
> ¿Y con respecto a "partilhar" ¿se usa?



'_Partilhar_' sim, usa-se bastante.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Partilhar_ se usa mais em Portugal, no Brasil a gente prefere _compartilhar_.

  Compartilhar um link [no Facebook], compartilhar um link para um arquivo no Dropbox (mais usado no Br)
 Partilhar um link [no Facebook], partilhar um link para um ficheiro no Dropbox   (mais usado em Pt)


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Mexerica.
E também, usam muito "dividir". Poderia ser usado aqui ou não?

Dividir um link. [no Facebook]
Dvidir um link para um arquivo no Dropbox.


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Mexerica.
> E também, usam uito "dividir". Poderia ser usado aqui ou não?
> 
> Dividir um link. [no Facebook]
> Dvidir um link para um arquivo no Dropbox.


Não, não se usa dividir nesse contexto.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por la confirmación Alentugano.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Mexerica.
> E também, usam muito "dividir". Poderia ser usado aqui ou não?
> 
> Dividir um link. [no Facebook]
> Dvidir um link para um arquivo no Dropbox.



Talvez fique mais claro se disser que só se '_divide_' (no sentido de repartir com outrem) aquilo que puder ser partido (pode dividir o pão ou o dinheiro, por exemplo, ou inclusivamente uma mobília ou uma colecção, dando a cada um dos interessados uma ou mais peças do conjunto). O link não é objecto de uma separação em partes, é apenas divulgado.


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo Carfer.
En español "dividir" tiene el significado que indicas. Se divide algo que tiene aptitud para ser fraccionado.  No obstante, había visto que en Brasil lo usaban con el sentido de "compartilhar" y de ahí mi duda.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Quisiera saber cómo traducir al portugués el verbo español "compartir".
> En portugués existen varias alternativas como: compartilhar, partilhar, dividir y compartir.
> *¿Todas equivalen al verbo "compartir" en español?
> *
> Doy el contexto:
> 
> Você Quer dividir uma pizza comigo?
> Compartlhamos / partilhamos /compartimos o mesmo quarto/ departamento.
> Podemos compartir um tempo juntos quando tiver tempo. Aceita?



*Yo siempre digo "dividir uma pizza", "dividir o mesmo quarto", "dividir um tempo juntos". Sólo "compartilho" en facebook nomás *


----------



## Gamen

Gracias. Había escuchado ese uso de los brasileños. No estaba errado.


----------



## manbrasil

¡Hola!

¿Alguien podría explicarme las principales diferencias entre estos cuatro verbos y ponerme una frase de ejemplo con cada uno de ellos? Es que veo que los cuatro significan 'compartir' y no me aclaro cuál debería utilizar para decir, por ejemplo, "compartir una ensalada", "compartir piso", "compartir un momento", etc.

Obrigado desde já por sua ajuda!


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, veja a discussão acima.


----------

